# how long after LH surge did you have ET?



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Doing a natural FET cycle this month and have day-2 frosties.  Got my LH surge today so have been to the clinic to have confirmatory bloods done this morning.  They said ET wont be until Monday or Tuesday (its Thursday today).  That seems like an awfully long time away?

What's the usual gap?  (I had it in my head that it was 2 days but evidently not...)

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You'd usually ovulate around 36 hours after your LH surge & they don't put the embies back in your womb won't be immediately after ovulation.

If your embies are 2 days old and you you got surge today then you're likely to ovulate around Saturday/Sunday....so having embies put back Monday/Tuesday would be about right.

Our hospital don't use OPKs but do regular scans throughout cycle.  We used embies from our 1st fresh IVF....all were day 2 embies.

With first natural FET I had scan as close to cd1 as possible...so had one on cd2.  I ovulate naturally on cd14/15 every month but they wanted to check developing follies so I had more scans on cd9, cd11 & cd14 and to exactly time my ovulation, I had hcg trigger injection early hours (2am) of cd15...I then had ET on cd18 (so approx 2 days after I would've ovulated, assuming this happened about 36 hours after the injection, and this would've been later than my "natural" ovulation).

The reason I had more scans with 1st FET was because on cd9 I had 4 follicles (2 at 9mm, 1 at 10mm & 1 at 11mm) and they were concerned I may naturally release more than one egg (which I do sometimes)...  Luckily by cd11 I only had 1 dominant follie at 14mm !!  (The sonographer even asked if I was on clomid - but I wasn't !!)

With 2nd natural FET I had scan on cd3, cd12 and then by time went for scan evening of cd14 I'd already ovulated that morning !! My womb lining was a little thin (just under 8mm which is the minimum they like) so I was prescribed some oestrogen tabs to help thicken it up and then I went back for a scan on cd17...all was fine with womb lining by then and so I had ET on cd18 again (but 4 days after ovulation).

I was concerned that with the 2nd FET my embies were 2 days old but I was having them transferred 4 days after EC but consultant said that with FET there is a tiny amount of leeway so was fine to transfer the embies slightly later but when womb lining was better for me.....and I'd been on progesterone  from ovulation onwards as additional support.
Although not completely successful story as both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies, it's further forward than we've got with all our fresh IVFs so far (currently stimming for 4th fresh).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Minxy thats really useful

I've not had any scans    all they've done is check my LH, oest and prog today and if they are ok then they'll go ahead with ET    no triggers, no prog support, nothing  

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your current cycle   

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Each clinic and consultant will have varying procedures as to how they do FET (medicated or natural)...some use OPKs and blood tests, others use scans etc.

Also, as for having trigger jabs etc....I did for my 1st FET but not for my 2nd (as ovulated already anyway !) but think this was more to do with timing for them as well as I didn't need them as ovulate fine on my own....and the additional support was more of a precaution because I'd had a BFN with first fresh IVF and bled early....and I was on clexane and prednisolone as well cos of early miscarriages.  I think my private consultant just likes to give me as much support as possible !  (Currently on 2nd nhs funded so different consultant, same hospital)

There's lots of ladies who have natural FET and truely means natural so no medication at all......and I've seen successes with this too so fingers crossed for you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Mac

I too am having my natural FET at Glasgow Nuffield.  Starting using OPKs last week, had first bloods done Sat and second lot done on Mon am.  Had transfer done yesterday.  Think my frostie was 3 day (forgot to ask).  Good luck with everything.        

Lil x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Lil

Nice to hear from someone else at Glasgow Nuffield      Fingers crossed for you     

How many did you have put back?  We're going for just one (hopefully if any survive the thaw)

x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh Lil - just seen you started the single FET thread


----------

